
How to Save a Dying Language - Tomte
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/how-to-save-a-dying-language-4143017/?all
======
guard-of-terra
Same way as saving Guinea worm - by housing it inside your body (and mind).

The next question is why would you want to.

------
chebum
It's a question on where to spend funds. There are so much more important
things to do that will have more impact on our society.

~~~
theandrewbailey
Perhaps, but it is foolhardy to discard and forget such a culturally relevant
artifact.

